# Dataone WA1003A wifi not working



## naveenpoddar (Apr 26, 2006)

Recently i ordered a wifi modem (TypeII) for my DataOne connection.
But i am unable to connect dataone as the ADSL/LINK light is not glowing in the Wifi modem, I have checked all the wires and fitted it accordingly. There is no problem in the connection because it is working perfectly through my old UT300R2 modem. 

Is there any setup  required in the wifi modem to get the adsl connection.

Please help......


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 27, 2006)

Somebody pls reply ....................................................................


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 27, 2006)

i am using the same model for free.
just check for loose wires & dead phone wire.thats the only reason ASDL light is not glowing.also in this modem adsl and link/act seprate.pls specify clearly which light is not glowing


----------



## naveenpoddar (Apr 28, 2006)

@gary4gar: The ADSL & Link/act both of them are not working. And there is no loose or dead wire in this case. becuase when i am plugging my old ut300r2 modem the adsl is glowing perfectly. 

The telephone guy gave me two modem (WA1003A) to try , but they produce same result. 

Pls help me out guys, i seriously want this wifi modem for accessing net on my notebook.


----------

